# Looook into my eyes...........Luther, Yellow Lab Wayne, NJ



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Well here's a first for me, directly helping to get a Yellow Lab adopted somewhere.........to someone...
Meet Luther, looks like about 90lbs, about 7yrs young, well fed, up to date on his shots, is neutered, and has a wonderfull disposition except untill he had an ear infection and a kid pulled on his ear and got bit. 
Well geeeee.......I'd do the same thing too!!!
Anyway, Luther was found wandering in Wayne, NJ last May and was adopted out to a family untill that unfortunate event on New Years when he was surrendered to the Wayne Animal Shelter (973-694-0767). Overall he's a very happy guy, with a non-stop wagging tail. 
So if anyone has a yellow lab rescue group contact in the NJ, NY, CT, PA area or even someone who would give Luther a new home, let me know.


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

:heartbeat Oh My! He is beautiful! 

Please consider posting to the http://www.lab-retriever.net board. 

Is he at a kill shelter right now?

--
Rachel


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Wayne is not a kill shelter but if we can get him out it will be room for one more who will take his place.
Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

If you can't get him posted on Lab Forum and they prob. will go crazy over him, email me and I will do.

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

I posted him on Lab Forum and they prob. will go crazy over him!

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/loook-me-luther-t7313575.html

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Ahhhhhh Thanks! Busy at work tonight with my "Stephie". She needs some attention tonight. Part of her wasnt feeling well earlier today. Will post a picture of "Stephie" later tonight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Picture*

Looking forward to the picture of Stephie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad*

:uhoh:

Nobody has even commented about Luther!!
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/loook-me-luther-t7313575.html


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

There's a few now....


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

"Stephie" is big. 6000 lbs worth. 
And you dont really want to HAVE to meet her, but it's good to know she's there because she CAN make a difference.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Think I will put it on the "What do you do for a living?" thread.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*Update ))))*

*UPDATE!!!!!!*

Looks like Luther may have a new home. Some folks are coming up tomorrow evening to meet him. Keep your paws crossed!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

All PAWS CROSSED.
Luther is so beautiful! 
Will you check these people out?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news, I hope they will fall in love with him and their home checks out.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

WLR said:


> "Stephie" is big. 6000 lbs worth.
> And you dont really want to HAVE to meet her, but it's good to know she's there because she CAN make a difference.


You have a hippopotamus? Wow. I'm envious. How cool.

Does she mow the lawn for ya?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wlr*

WLR

Did the people come and adopt Luther, I hope.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Pudden said:


> You have a hippopotamus? Wow. I'm envious. How cool.
> 
> Does she mow the lawn for ya?


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
LOL.
Nah, she doesnt do the grass but she can beat cancer back into remission.


----------

